# Withdrawal and ovulation



## peppytot (Apr 25, 2008)

My fiance and I had sex on Friday the 18th, that was the day of ovulation should have happened. The only thing is he pulled out and I'm wondering of the pre-ejaculate, how high the percentages are for conception with pre-fluid. It's 6 days later, and I've been cramping, and today a tiny amount of brownish pink came when i wiped! I'm not due for my period for another week! What are your thoughts? Thanks


----------



## mommyem (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi,
From what I've read, if your fiance ejaculated within 24 hours before this, the chance of pre-ejaculate is higher. I don't know if you would have this info however!


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

In many cases, the sperm needs to already be well on its way to the fallopian tube _before_ the egg is released. If you have sex the day of or after ovulation, the chances of conception occurring may not be quite as likely as if you had sex prior to the egg being released.

Since sperm can live up to 5 days, and the egg is typically only viable for 12-24 hours, it's easier in _most_ cases to get pregnant from sex before ovulation. (Not sure if that's a consolation for you or not but thought I'd through it in just in case.







)

Sperm contained in pre-ejaculate is not necessarily diminished, as I understand it, from previous ejaculation, though it can be. The problem with relying on that is it varies from man to man, and even then it can change over time.

Is it possible you ovulated late and the brownish discharge is from that?

You might want to check out Toni Weschler's Taking Charge of Your Fertility book. It's fabulous.









Good luck!


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

I had a very similar question 4 years ago.. now I have a 3.5 yr old daughter









The best advise that I can give is to relax, treat your body as if it is pregnant (eat good foods, drink a lot of water, stay away from alcohol, get plenty of sleep, et cetera), and try not to stress yourself out too much. Good luck.. I hope everything works out positively.

Sara


----------



## Sk8ermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

Pre cum does not contain sperm unless he has ejaculated within the last 24 hours and not peed in between. Withdrawl has a 94-95% effectiveness rate, and the failure rate is now being attributed to the abovementioned issue. Good luck hon.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Well I always am paranoid and noticing every little sign after we have accidents...do you have any other symptoms?? Nausea, tired, bloated, heartburn, weird sense of smell, etc.??







:


----------



## molarmama (Dec 14, 2006)

This is how we got pregnant with my second son! I really did not think that you could get pregnant this way. Well, suprize! You can.


----------



## mommychute (May 24, 2008)

My dh and I used this method for a long time and we didn't get pregnant. Even if it was o day.


----------



## runner29 (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm not sure how reliable a method it really is, but the only time I ever had cramping a week before my period was due was when I was becoming pregnant.

Good luck, I hope things go well for you.


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

You might be okay, but if you really don't want to be preg....you might think about doing something a little more reliable that withdrawal! I'm sure you know that, but that is the first thing I thought when I read your post. Good Luck.


----------



## cagnew (Oct 1, 2007)

One of my best friends got pg that way last year... she's having a boy in July!


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

We've been using this method for just over 3 years, and so far it's proven to be very effective (no sarcasm intended).









I hope every month with all his 'previous ejaculation within the last 24 hours' that something might happen, but nada yet.

I do often feel bloated and pregnant, your brain can do wacky things to your body. I was once 10 days late with my preiod, took a HTP test and everything, but nope, it was just my body playing tricks on me (because I believed I was pregnant, you know?).

Good luck with whatever happens, and I hope you get the outcome you are both looking for.


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

I did get pregnant with #2 this way. We always use the withdrawal method but do know that we may become pregnant. Its been 2 year of withdrawal method this time around, and no babe yet.


----------

